# Epson Drucker

## HoloDoc

Hi alle zusammen!

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen neuen Drucker: Epson Stylus Photo R245

Bis jetzt muss ich immer umbooten um irgendwas zu drucken, deswegen meine Frage: Wie kann ich den unter Linux einrichten? auch bei gimpprint findeich keinen passenden treiber.

Danke euch im voraus!

HoloDoc

----------

## ian!

Turboprint unterstützt jedenfalls schon mal das kleinere Modell. Ggf. dort mal anfragen?

----------

## Grizzly

Vielleicht wirst Du hier fündig. 

http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_ink.html

----------

## blice

USE="-foomaticdb" emerge ghostscript-esp gimp-print

Falls ghostscript geblockt ist, musst Du ghostscript-gpl unmergen  [ emerge -c ghostscript-pgl ]

Ich weiss nicht ob gimp-print noch geblockt ist , falls ja musst du gimp-print in /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen, weil die version ab 5 perfekt die Epson drucker unterstützt.

```

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

 sys-kernel/ck-sources ~x86

 media-gfx/gimp-print ~x86

 media-sound/gqmpeg ~x86

.

.

```

Siehe auch hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3742655-highlight-.html#3742655

Eine von den wird zu 95% kompatibel sein  :Smile:  ich hab mir auch erst wochenlang mit nem 42cx treiber geholfen.

gimp-prints webseite

```

Epson Stylus Photo R1800 escp2-r1800   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R1800    

Epson Stylus Photo R200   escp2-r200   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R200    

Epson Stylus Photo R210   escp2-r210   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R210    

Epson Stylus Photo R220   escp2-r220   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R220    

Epson Stylus Photo R2400escp2-r2400   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R2400    

Epson Stylus Photo R300   escp2-r300   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R300    

Epson Stylus Photo R310   escp2-r310   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R310    

Epson Stylus Photo R320   escp2-r320   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R320    

Epson Stylus Photo R340   escp2-r340   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R340    

Epson Stylus Photo R800   escp2-r800   Epson-Stylus_Photo_R800   

```

----------

